# Is your town solvent?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This website shows the level of public debt in each municipality in Spain from 2008 to 2011. (My little pueblo is €2.2m in debt - something the mayor has declined to tell us!!)

Click on the relevant Community flag then on the Province to find your town.

Deuda pública de todos los ayuntamientos de España. Comparativa desde que empezó la crisis (2008 – 2011) | REALIDAD ECONÓMICA


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Seems we are 61% less in debt than 2008


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Seems we are 61% less in debt than 2008


I`ll trump your 61% with our -66%! I think the only reason why it isn`t higher is down to the smally leccy turbine outside the village that generates around 1M € in income for the ayuntamiento*


*Off topic, but Chrome`s internal speilchucker thinks _ayuntamineto _should be _contaminates_. I`m saying nothing...

:focus:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yossa said:


> I`ll trump your 61% with our -66%! I think the only reason why it isn`t higher is down to the smally leccy turbine outside the village that generates around 1M € in income for the ayuntamiento*
> 
> 
> *Off topic, but Chrome`s internal speilchucker thinks _ayuntamineto _should be _contaminates_. I`m saying nothing...
> ...


Looks like some are on the way to solvency...........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This website shows the level of public debt in each municipality in Spain from 2008 to 2011. (My little pueblo is €2.2m in debt - something the mayor has declined to tell us!!)
> 
> Click on the relevant Community flag then on the Province to find your town.
> 
> Deuda pública de todos los ayuntamientos de España. Comparativa desde que empezó la crisis (2008 – 2011) | REALIDAD ECONÓMICA


38 million & some-odd in debt - but that's down 3 million from the previous year 

a per capita figure would be interesting..............


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Shouldn't we be talking thousands here rather than millions? (mil rather than millones?)
Our pueblo is €842 in debt
A small amount compared to some others, but up by 143% and could explain why our rubbish is collected much less often.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Shouldn't we be talking thousands here rather than millions? (mil rather than millones?)
> Our pueblo is €842 in debt
> A small amount compared to some others, but up by 143% and could explain why our rubbish is collected much less often.


Sadly, the figures are in thousands, it says so at the top of the table! Which would make your pueblo 842,000 in debt!

Soz


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Yossa said:


> Sadly, the figures are in thousands, it says so at the top of the table! Which would make your pueblo 842,000 in debt!
> 
> Soz


Whoops! Yes:


> Las cantidades están en miles de euros.


I searched everywhere but the top of the page. 
That explains a lot.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well my ayuntamiento is up a fair few thousand.
Not surprising, unfortunately!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Shouldn't we be talking thousands here rather than millions? (mil rather than millones?)
> Our pueblo is €842 in debt
> A small amount compared to some others, but up by 143% and could explain why our rubbish is collected much less often.



oh yeah......



xabiachica said:


> 38 million & some-odd in debt - but that's down 3 million from the previous year
> 
> a per capita figure would be interesting..............


so that means my town is only 38,000 in debt...........


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> oh yeah......
> 
> so that means my town is only 38,000 in debt...........


You're doing well then.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm? Aren't these figures suspect? I've just looked at Valencia which has always been reported as having millions of euros debt but 890.000€ figures as its biggest debt whereas in this newspaper report it says that Valencia has a debt of 20.500 millones de euros

_El Gobierno de la Generalitat Valenciana no se lo ha pensado demasiado. Un día después de que el Congreso convalidara la creación del nuevo fondo de liquidez autonómica, el 'Consell' se apresuró a anunciar que solicitará su ayuda para poder hacer frente a los vencimientos de deuda que quedan en este año y a los compromisos adquiridos con los proveedores. Afixiado por una deuda de 20.500 millones de euros -el 20% de su PIB- es la primera autonomía que da este paso, pero sin duda no será la única. Muchas otras, entre ellas, Castilla y León y Cataluña, han dejado claro en los últimos meses que esperaban un mecanismo de este tipo como agua de mayo para poder seguir funcionando._
Valencia, primera comunidad en pedir el auxilio del Estado. diariovasco.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm? Aren't these figures suspect? I've just looked at Valencia which has always been reported as having millions of euros debt but 890.000€ figures as its biggest debt whereas in this newspaper report it says that Valencia has a debt of 20.500 millones de euros
> 
> _El Gobierno de la Generalitat Valenciana no se lo ha pensado demasiado. Un día después de que el Congreso convalidara la creación del nuevo fondo de liquidez autonómica, el 'Consell' se apresuró a anunciar que solicitará su ayuda para poder hacer frente a los vencimientos de deuda que quedan en este año y a los compromisos adquiridos con los proveedores. Afixiado por una deuda de 20.500 millones de euros -el 20% de su PIB- es la primera autonomía que da este paso, pero sin duda no será la única. Muchas otras, entre ellas, Castilla y León y Cataluña, han dejado claro en los últimos meses que esperaban un mecanismo de este tipo como agua de mayo para poder seguir funcionando._
> Valencia, primera comunidad en pedir el auxilio del Estado. diariovasco.com




Yes but are you perhaps confusing towns with provinces with comunidads (words may be wrong...)?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes but are you perhaps confusing towns with provinces with comunidads (words may be wrong...)?


THat's a possibility


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking along similar lines, but surmised that one is based on towns/cities whilst the other is on regions, hence the lack of zeros...

Oh and I think they`ve got a comma in the wrong place as the region of Valencia has debts of 20.89 *BILLION* euros, if this report by the Beeb is correct.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> You're doing well then.


yes, sort of....... - I was just thinking about my 'per capita' comment earlier

according to wiki, at the last census there were about 32,500 inhabitants in Jávea

so that's less than 1.20€ each.............. maybe I should suggest the new mayor passes the hat around!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, sort of....... - I was just thinking about my 'per capita' comment earlier
> 
> according to wiki, at the last census there were about 32,500 inhabitants in Jávea
> 
> so that's less than 1.20€ each.............. maybe I should suggest the new mayor passes the hat around!!!


Something wrong with the maths there! :confused2:
38,000,000 divided by 32,500 = 1,200euros a piece.

You are deeper in it than we are ! you've only got 32,500 residents & we've got around 95,000 , yet you've got over 60% of our debt which is 55million. Ours is up on 2008 but down on last year & I would suppose that the costs associated with the earthquake haven't helped. 
Still when I win the Euromilliones tonight I might give them a very low interest loan to help them out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> This website shows the level of public debt in each municipality in Spain from 2008 to 2011. (My little pueblo is €2.2m in debt - something the mayor has declined to tell us!!)
> 
> Click on the relevant Community flag then on the Province to find your town.
> 
> Deuda pública de todos los ayuntamientos de España. Comparativa desde que empezó la crisis (2008 – 2011) | REALIDAD ECONÓMICA


Very interesting - ours is down by 16% and equals roughlu 535€ per head.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Something wrong with the maths there! :confused2:
> 38,000,000 divided by 32,500 = 1,200euros a piece.
> 
> You are deeper in it than we are ! you've only got 32,500 residents & we've got around 95,000 , yet you've got over 60% of our debt which is 55million. Ours is up on 2008 but down on last year & I would suppose that the costs associated with the earthquake haven't helped.
> Still when I win the Euromilliones tonight I might give them a very low interest loan to help them out.


OK I'm confused.


The numbers for my town are - debt - 20.571 miles de euros (20 thousand?) with a population of 37.518 (37 thousand?)

That being the case, why do you say the debt for Javea is 38 million rather than 38 thousand?


Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> OK I'm confused.
> 
> 
> The numbers for my town are - debt - 20.571 miles de euros (20 thousand?) with a population of 37.518 (37 thousand?)
> ...


Yes you are . The figures in the boxes I.E for your town of twenty thousand five hundred & seventy one euros are in 000's of euros ; Therefore you have to add on three noughts to the amount in the box . In your case the debt is 20,571,000 . 

The same for Javea .The figure in the box is 38,000 , thousands of euros = 38million.
If the figure in the box was just 20 for example it would be twenty thousand euros owed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Very interesting - ours is down by 16% and equals roughlu 535€ per head.


Ours is €393 per head and I've just noticed they've taken this year's IBI out of our bank account four months earlier than usual, so I've done my bit!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> OK I'm confused.
> 
> 
> The numbers for my town are - debt - 20.571 miles de euros (20 thousand?) with a population of 37.518 (37 thousand?)
> ...


Yes!

figures for your town are 20.571 x1.000 € i.e. 20,571,000 € (twenty million + ) *Las cantidades están en miles de euros.* nd with a population of 37.518 your per capita is €548,30


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Something wrong with the maths there! :confused2:
> 38,000,000 divided by 32,500 = 1,200euros a piece.
> 
> You are deeper in it than we are ! you've only got 32,500 residents & we've got around 95,000 , yet you've got over 60% of our debt which is 55million. Ours is up on 2008 but down on last year & I would suppose that the costs associated with the earthquake haven't helped.
> Still when I win the Euromilliones tonight I might give them a very low interest loan to help them out.


because I read it right the first time - then wrong the next time - & read it in 1000s rather that 1000s of 1000s.....


then did the maths on the lower figure............


maybe I won't suggest the mayor has a whip round.........................


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> This website shows the level of public debt in each municipality in Spain from 2008 to 2011. (My little pueblo is €2.2m in debt - something the mayor has declined to tell us!!)
> 
> Click on the relevant Community flag then on the Province to find your town.
> 
> Deuda pública de todos los ayuntamientos de España. Comparativa desde que empezó la crisis (2008 – 2011) | REALIDAD ECONÓMICA


...Just as a matter of interest, do you have any idea as to why there has been about 130% increase from 2008 to 2011 ? I ask as i have been fascinated by your 'pueblo' and follow your blog.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

neddie said:


> ...Just as a matter of interest, do you have any idea as to why there has been about 130% increase from 2008 to 2011 ? I ask as i have been fascinated by your 'pueblo' and follow your blog.


Thanks! It's nice to know someone is reading it.

Basically, it's because the town halls set their budgets and spending plans based on predicted income from tax revenue up to two years in advance. When the recession began in 2008 there was a huge rise in unemployment with lots of businesses going broke. The tax revenue was therefore much lower than expected and they had to borrow to meet their spending plans. Just like countries, the deeper in debt they get, the higher the interest rate on the loans.


----------

